# panel thickness for shaker doors



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

well, i'm making some upper cabinets for mother in law, and staying cheep using left over plywood for the doors. i was goin shaker style for the doors but using 3/4 luan for rails and stiles. probably 3 in wide. but was wondering if i use 1/2 in ply for the panels. would rabbeting the 3/4 frames for the 1/2 in be too much? if they were for me i would use poplar for the frames and 1/4 ply for the panels, but this is a low budget build. i have 1/4 in ply i could use but its been sittin for years and is a little warped. thats why the 1/2 ply came into play but not sure if that deep of a rabbet is to much. anyone seen cheap doors made like this?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Use the 1/2 plywood, but make the slot in the rails and styles 1/4 inch and rabbit the back edge of the plywood to make the remainder 1/4 inch thick to fit in the slot.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

We use a 1/4" channel in the style and rail, and usually 3/8' for flat panel. We back cut the panel to fit in the 1/4" groove. Or 3/4 thickness for raised panel, still back cut to fit in a 1/4" groove. Use the 1/2" but back cut the panel to fit in a 1/4" groove. Then your cope will be 1/4" shoulders with a 1/4" tongue.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*HerbC* jinx…. I get a pop.


----------



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey thanks! Since I'm not happy with usin ply for rails and stiles, I wasn't even gonna tongue and groove the panel into them. Was just gonna rabbet the back and recess the panel into them. Once again, can't argue with the mother law. "What do you mean I need to get more wood, you have all that leftover sittin around". Arrggghh!


----------



## Havasumatt (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, done venting….. Gonna rout the groove it the rails as stiles.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think they look best if the door is recessed 3/8", so if 
you want to do that and use 1/2" ply with 3/4" frames,
the ply will be 1/8" proud on the back. This is not
inconsistent with historical examples that even used
thicker raised panels turned inward. Despite the historical
precedent clients may freak out when they see it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"clients may freak out when they see it." *Loren* , thanks for the laugh : )


----------

